# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eheim 2229 wet/dry- should I get one?



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have an opportunity to get a used eheim 2229 wet/dry to use on my low light, planted 125 gallon. The only advice I could find on the BB is that this particular wet/dry filter is not the best for a planted tank. I have read that wet/dry sump setups work well, so I'm not sure why Eheim's setup would be a poor choice. Does anyone have experience or opinions on this? It seems like too good of an opportunity for me to pass up, but I would like to know what I am getting myself into.

tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have an opportunity to get a used eheim 2229 wet/dry to use on my low light, planted 125 gallon. The only advice I could find on the BB is that this particular wet/dry filter is not the best for a planted tank. I have read that wet/dry sump setups work well, so I'm not sure why Eheim's setup would be a poor choice. Does anyone have experience or opinions on this? It seems like too good of an opportunity for me to pass up, but I would like to know what I am getting myself into.

tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

If the price is right and you can verify that it's in working order, I'd go for it. The only problem I can forsee is the wet/dry mechanism getting clogged with detritus. You'd need a prefilter the keep it working properly.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

They are IMO not as good as wet/dries because of the float/valve assembly. It's expensive to replace and I can promise you it will need to be replaced 3 times or so every 5 years. Depending on the water conditions as much as every year.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Generally wet/drys will expel most of the CO2 your plants would like to use. Most people that use them are building their own and it is is more of a cost/volume issue. They spend more on CO2, but that's the compromise.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

My brother has this unit on a marine tank. IMO, it is not a good design for a plant tank using CO2. The unit blasts out a hard jet of water sporatically. This blast includes a lot of bubbles. It does not work like a canister filter, which runs smoothly and continually. So I can't seem to describe the workings more accurately. 

He is VERY pleased with the unit and has never had any type of mechanical failures as mentioned in one of the above posts. He feels that one unit working alone is plent for his 60-gallon marine tank. 

The filter is interesting to watch in action but, IMO, would be terrible in a plant tank.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I think I am going to go for it if the price is right. I will keep it away from my high-tech 90 gallon, and use it on the 125 that I have planned as a semi-aggressive, low-light tank. I think tiger barbs will like the irregular flow to play in.

Thanks for your input. The folks on this list are always incredibly helpful.

tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

It looks like I may be able to get it for around $100 without media. Eheim recomends that you buy the Ehfi-stuff, but that will wind up costing close to $100 also. Would bio-balls work? If they break and clog the way people say, I may just opt for a Pro 2028 for a little more money.

tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

a stone/porous media will work a lot better in a canister than bioballs. THere's alot more surface are for the volume.

If you look at the 2028 you should also consider a 2026. THey pump the same volume of water, it jsut has a smaller media area.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

